# Sanctions: Iran becomes 10th country producing carbon fibre



## ekrem (Aug 27, 2011)

> *Iran starts production of dual-purpose carbon fiber*
> 
> Iran has launched its first production line of carbon fiber, a strategic material used in defense systems as well as civilian projects, the IRNA new agency reported on Saturday.
> Defense Minister Ahmad Vahidi said Iran had joined the 10 countries possessing the technology.
> Carbon fiber is used in advanced defense systems including nozzle heat shields, lightweight composite bodies of motors in solid-fuel missiles, wings and body of various types of fighter jets and civilian planes, as well as light weapons, he said.


Iran starts production of dual-purpose carbon fiber | World | RIA Novosti


The other countries are Japan, the United States, Germany, France, the United Kingdom, Hungary, China, Taiwan and Turkey.
Turkey will take its 2nd carbon-fibre plant into service in 2012 and aims with it a market-share of 10%.
Turkey : AKSA to set up second carbon fiber production line


----------



## ekrem (Aug 27, 2011)

American Dow Chemical Company and Turkish producer of carbon-fibre will form Joint-Venture in this business:



> *Dow and Aksa plan carbon fibre joint venture*
> 
> &#8220;By partnering together, Aksa and Dow will create the carbon fibre composites industry&#8217;s only large scale, full-service, fully integrated solution provider serving the growing needs of the world&#8217;s leading industries,&#8221; claims Heinz Haller, Executive Vice President and Chief Commercial Officer of Dow.
> 
> ...



Reinforced Plastics - Dow and Aksa plan carbon fibre joint venture


----------



## ekrem (Aug 27, 2011)

Onuk Sazan, carbon-fibre sports car. It is produced by Onca Yonuk Shipyard which delivers MRTP intervention boats to Turkish coast-guard.
Of the car will produced 50 in year. Price is 200.000 &#8364;.
http://trt.net.tr/Haber/HaberDetay.aspx?HaberKodu=0c05f27f-e8c9-4306-903c-ba0fc81b6585

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtwmgxrRmsE]Onuk SAZAN OTEK'11 - YouTube[/ame]















The boats of the Shipyard that are used by Turkish coast-guard, it is also of carbon-fibre and Coast-Guard has 9 of them
Model is MRTP-33
http://www.yonca-onuk.com/products.asp?id=5


----------



## JStone (Aug 27, 2011)

Allah invented carbon fiber, right?  Why isn't Iran then #1?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 27, 2011)

ekrem said:


> > *Iran starts production of dual-purpose carbon fiber*
> >
> > Iran has launched its first production line of carbon fiber, a strategic material used in defense systems as well as civilian projects, the IRNA new agency reported on Saturday.
> > Defense Minister Ahmad Vahidi said Iran had joined the 10 countries possessing the technology.
> ...



yea for turkey, do you have streetlights too?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> do you have streetlights too?



Do you have any high-speed railways in USA ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Turkey


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

ekrem said:


>




Apparently the ship is intended to have Big Foot as its Captain, and got ahold of the phones I threw away 30 years ago.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 28, 2011)

If it's used in "defense systems as well as civilian projects" why would there be sanctions?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Do you have any high-speed railways in USA ?





No thank you.




But, thank you very much for 1847 (my peeps were still in Ireland then).


----------



## ekrem (Aug 28, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> If it's used in "defense systems as well as civilian projects" why would there be sanctions?



The thread is a proof that you can not contain a country like Iran with sanctions.
They've a sufficient population base (young) and secured income. With the right political decisions they can produce almost anything within a time-frame.

Maybe they decided in year 2000 to gain local carbon-fibre production capabilities, and maybe the plant was intended to come online already in 2005? Who knows.
With right political decisions anything's possible - even with some years of delay.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Apparently the ship is intended to have Big Foot as its Captain, and got ahold of the phones I threw away 30 years ago.



Your telephones you threw away 30 years ago, didn't have the need for secure voice and data transmission like telephones in Intervention boats need.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 28, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > do you have streetlights too?
> ...



nope doesn't make much sense here. but your new hero china does, oh wait,  they had to shut them down.....ooops.


----------



## JStone (Aug 28, 2011)

ekrem said:


> The thread is a proof that you can not contain a country like Iran with sanctions.
> They've a sufficient population base (young) and secured income. With the right political decisions they can produce almost anything within a time-frame.



Clearly, Iran is unable to "produce" democracy, freedom and basic human rights. 
Nor, has any other Muslim cesspool, for that matter.  

Islam, the religion of fascism.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the ship is intended to have Big Foot as its Captain, and got ahold of the phones I threw away 30 years ago.
> ...





Lighten up a little, Arkada&#351;.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Your telephones you threw away 30 years ago, didn't have the need for secure voice and data transmission like telephones in Intervention boats need.
> ...



So you think, that Intervention boats used against organize crime like Drug-trafficking and Human-trafficking doesn't rely on secure voice and data transmission?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Did you miss the part where I said "lighten up a little"?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 29, 2011)

Trajan said:


> nope doesn't make much sense here. but your new hero china does, oh wait,  they had to shut them down.....ooops.



You asked an arrogant question whether there are streetlights in Turkey.
I asked you in return whether Americans have high-speed trains.
You get the answers your posts deserve, simple as that.


----------



## JStone (Aug 29, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > nope doesn't make much sense here. but your new hero china does, oh wait,  they had to shut them down.....ooops.
> ...



Turkey's per capita income is half that of Israel.  Time to play catch-up with the Jews.  Chop chop!


----------



## wmac (Oct 28, 2011)

JStone said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > The thread is a proof that you can not contain a country like Iran with sanctions.
> ...



Oh, the same democracy and specially HUMAN RIGHTS which has caused US to enter at leeast 50 wars in recent history, kill millions of innocent people, be the first country to nuke civilian cities, set up prisons like Abu ghurayb and Guantanamo.

Good achievements.

Just imagine for a moment, what would happen if we had 50 of these democracies and human rights on the planet instead of just 1.


----------

